# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Góc thư giãn >  Lộ diện nạn nhân bị bơm xi măng làm đẹp

## alimama

Cô Rajee Narinesingh, 48 tuổi ở Miami, Florida cho biết mặt của cô đã bị bà lang vườn tàn phá khi tiêm dung dịch chết người vào mặt mình. 
 
 
Rajee Narinesingh và gương mặt lồi lõm sau "phẫu thuật vườn"

 ​  Giống như vị bác sĩ vườn, Narinesingh sinh ra trong hình hài một người đàn ông, nhưng đã chuyển giới thành phụ nữ. Cô cho biết má của mình đang bị lổn nhổn, sưng lên nhiều cục, cằm thì méo mó, môi trên sưng như quả bóng sau lần đi làm đẹp chết người đó.
 
 

 ​  Nạn nhân cho biết cô tìm tới Morris vì không đủ tiền để chi trả cho các bác sĩ phẫu thuật thẩm mỹ có giấy phép hành nghề và biết tiếng Morris qua truyền miệng trong cộng đồng người chuyển giới. Sau đó, Narinesingh đã vài lần thẩm mỹ để sửa chữa lỗi mà Morris đã gây ra nhưng không ăn thua.
 
 

 ​  Sau khi bị tạm giam một thời gian, Morris đã được thả ra vào tối hôm qua và nộp 15.000 USD tiền tại ngoại. Nữ lang băm đã từ chối trả lời tất cả các câu hỏi của nhà báo và rằng luật sư của cô sẽ giải đáp mọi thắc mắc của truyền thông.

 *H.H* 
​

----------

